# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Fungus, the other algae



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

OK, so algae and fungus are not the same. Didn't know where else to put this.









I put a nice piece of wood in my tank this weekend and now it's covered with white slimey fungus. Anyone know how best to get rid of this stuff ?

Thanks


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

OK, so algae and fungus are not the same. Didn't know where else to put this.









I put a nice piece of wood in my tank this weekend and now it's covered with white slimey fungus. Anyone know how best to get rid of this stuff ?

Thanks


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Time. It will go away soon.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

if you want it gone NOW you could probably take it out and boil it... or you could just be lazy and leave it. it'll go away in... a little while. mine took 2 weeks i think, nothing seemed to care, no deaths or distress.

JP


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks.









Guess I'll wait it out.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Go with Rex on this one for sure. He gave me the same advice.. and he was right.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Yes, he is. All boiling would accomplish is to create yet another nice sterile surface for fungus to colonize all over again. The only good chance fungus gets to grow is on a surface where the bacteria hasn't yet colonized. As soon as there are sufficient bacteria on your wood, it will outcompete the fungus, which will then disappear quickly--literally overnight, usually. The fungus is harmless, just unsightly.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## wetmanNY (Feb 1, 2003)

If you're dextrous, you can hold your aquarium-use toothbrush against the end of a siphon and gently scrub just the most fungoid surfaces, while you siphon away the detritus, leaving adjacent areas to develop biofilm.

..but if you're that dextrous you can probably play rhythms of three against two in Chopin Scherzos...


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for the explianation Vicki. Nice to know how the natural process works.









WetmanNY, it would be nice to have 3 hands at times. The best I've been able to accomplish is to hold the hose and use my finger to shovel detrilus into the end. It works but only if what I'm after isn't attached to anything.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

ROFL! If I tried to work with both hands inside my 120 at the same time I'd wind up head first in the substrate! It's heck to be short...

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## ned13b (Mar 27, 2003)

I had fungus on my driftwood... i thought that bleach might do the thing for it but it made the wood turn a yellowy-brown colour. Even worse than before.


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

UPDATE : The fungus did indeed go away on it's own. I checked it this evening and there is not a trace left on it.


----------

